# FOTD with Gorgeous Gold, Surreal, Contrast, Impish...



## jamiemeng (Mar 8, 2005)

it looks beautiful on you. Thanks


----------



## alt629 (Mar 8, 2005)

one of my favorites on you!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks girls! 

I'm too shy to wear it at work, but I'll have to try it another day.


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 16, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## dianadoll (Apr 16, 2005)

thats beautiful. My favorite too.


----------



## misslexa (Apr 16, 2005)

WOW... fantastic!


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 16, 2005)

I've been hearing Metamorfix a lot on this site. What is it and who makes it?


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Apr 16, 2005)

I love it, girlie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I adore your flawless face also!


----------



## maryam (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrskloo* 
_I've been hearing Metamorfix a lot on this site. What is it and who makes it?_

 
It's made by Lise Watier (a canadian brand) and is similar to PD Transformer or MAC Mixing medium in that it can turn powder/pigments into eyeliners.


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for answering that!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 16, 2005)

this is one of my FAVORITE posts from you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it's AMAZING!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 17, 2005)

OMG PrettyKitty this has to be one of my alltime favs of you...It really makes your eyes stand out...Absolutely Gorgeous!!
Ugh and you have the most perfect lips...now Im lemming impish...except it wont look the same on me 
Youre like the creator of "most" of my MAC lemmings...Like a crack dealer waving crack in his hand saying get it here...hehe :x

You are so beautiful. I still say you should be a model.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## Krystle (Apr 17, 2005)

WOW....you look gorgeous!!  
Those colors are perfect for you.  Which brush did you use on the inner corners of your eyes?  I can never get the color to pop like that


----------



## charms23 (Apr 17, 2005)

I love it, great blending too!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 18, 2005)

Alt269, totally off topic here, but is that a pic of your bird or did you just get it off the net?  I have a senegal and he looks just like that!  Probably why I want Parrot e/s so bad.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 18, 2005)

WOW....Truly stunning!!! If only I could learn!


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 18, 2005)

I love Impish.

Cute PJs.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 18, 2005)

now your making me want to go get gawjus gold now! now this is one of my fav looks you have ever done..so pretty! I always look forward to your post :-D


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 19, 2005)

Krystle, I use the #209 or #266 brush, and I mix my e/s with Metamorfix!

Thanks again girlies!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 19, 2005)

Thx Zena!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Apr 19, 2005)

This look is so pretty!!! I'm gonna try this technique with come diffrent colors today!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 21, 2005)

Faithhopelove24, And how was your makeup?


----------



## macmilf (Apr 22, 2005)

i <3 this!!! great job you are so awesome!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 22, 2005)

Thx!


----------



## mac4me! (Apr 26, 2005)

That looks amazing on you!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## isolda (Apr 28, 2005)

gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Faithhopelove24, And how was your makeup? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Still trying to come up with something fabulous  but if you haven't check it out I already posted 2 so far. Many more to come!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep, I've seen that!! Your FOTD is so pretty!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Apr 29, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## waybehind (Apr 30, 2005)

You are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

I love it like all of you MU


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 1, 2005)

thx!


----------



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

Why do I dont look like you? I love your whole appearance....


----------



## nikki_v83 (May 1, 2005)

*****


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 2, 2005)

Probably because everybody is different.


----------



## leenybeeny (May 2, 2005)

wow, you are gorgeous!!  this is a stunning look


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 2, 2005)

Who talk? hum?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 5, 2005)

The first message in this thread was removed, so here is the pic again, because someone asked to see it!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 6, 2005)

Your eyes look gorgeous with those colors. Damn gorgeous gold for not showing up on me


----------



## user3 (Dec 6, 2005)

Why can't impish look like that on me?

*shakes impish*


----------



## KJam (Dec 7, 2005)

Beautiful, with flawless blending!


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 12, 2005)

WOW!!! I lo ve this look on you. You are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------

